

Backbone: How to implement pagination - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/07/25/backbone-how-to-implement-pagination.html?utm_source=blogpost&utm_medium=ynews&utm_campaign=pagination-0725

======
jparbros
Really good post

